# Boardman saddles comfy?



## cyberknight (17 Jun 2011)

I have a charge spoon but i have never really found it that comfy , i have read that the boardman saddles are very similar to the fizik saddles that are supposedly very nice.

Has anyone any experience of them ?


----------



## Mark_Robson (17 Jun 2011)

I have one in my garage from my Boardman Hybrid. I did 50 miles on it and it was very comfy but IMO it looks cheap......Fancy a swap?


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jun 2011)

I will definitely have a think about it, i picked up a baordman saddle on ebay and i have just swapped it for the spoon so i will see how it goes on the club run if i can make it this weekend.

The main reason i wanted to know is because i have just applied for my C2W voucher and when it comes you know what i am going to get .....
The boardman saddle did feel ok when i had a sit on it , i am hoping i get on with it so i do not have to splash out on a new saddle for the boardman comp when it finally arrives .


----------



## TheBoyBilly (17 Jun 2011)

I didn't much like the Boardman saddle on my mtb so decided on replacing it with a Charge Stool. It's better than the Boardman but nowhere near as comfy as the Brooks on my Brompton. I think I will steadily replace all the saddles in my little fleet with B17s eventually.

Bill


----------



## Garz (17 Jun 2011)

Out of interest Billy, how long did your B17 take to break in?


----------



## jig-sore (18 Jun 2011)

found my boardman saddle very comfy... but it's split after less than 1000 miles  

now got a charge spoon, a lot harder and not as comfy but i don't think its gonna split  

also fitted a Brown charge spoon to my little project bike


----------



## PpPete (18 Jun 2011)

I don't think it's possible to have a saddle that is comfortable for all arses.
The Charge Spoon does get recommended a lot - but doesnt suit everyone. I tried Fizik, Specialized (including having my sit bones measured) but never found a saddle that was comfortable for more than a couple of hours until I succumbed to the inevitable (for me) Brooks.


----------

